# Canada introduces new skilled trades visa programme



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada’s new Federal Skilled Trades Programme is now accepting applications which are set to total 3,000 in 2103. The new programme has been launched to address serious labour shortages that some regions of the country are facing and make the immigration system faster and more flexible. In its first year the programme will accept applications [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada introduces new skilled trades visa programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Can you post a link to the government site about the skilled visas. The link above is to an internal article with only links to other internal articles or forum posts which is great for googlebots but not so great for humans trying to find out stuff like which skills are listed etc

Thanks

John


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ive look in the IT section for a Skilled Visa and all IT has is just more the Management level ???

Im in Deployment Engineer/Desktop Support for 3yrs now with a coulpe of certs as well but can apply for this as i would love to ???

Currently looking into a 2yr working visa, trying to get approved before my 31st (the cut off for Australians to Canada is 31yrs old)


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Ive look in the IT section for a Skilled Visa and all IT has is just more the Management level ???
> 
> Im in Deployment Engineer/Desktop Support for 3yrs now with a coulpe of certs as well but can apply for this as i would love to ???
> 
> Currently looking into a 2yr working visa, trying to get approved before my 31st (the cut off for Australians to Canada is 31yrs old)


Canada already has an surplus of IT labour, hence, most IT positions (non-management) are not on the list. Your best shot of getting anything beyond WHV (which will be very hard to find an IT job with!), is finding a company willing to apply for a Labour Market Option (LMO) to employ you or your wife... In IT it's unlikely, unless you have a very desirable skill set in short supply.


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

From the research I have done, this has made it harder to apply. My husband qualifies in 2 of the categories relating to mining, but we don't want to be restricted to a job offer from a company and be stuck for a length of time in a place or job he doesn't enjoy. The other way is by having his credentials processed through an equivalency certification. That can pretty much only be done by a Canadian employers verification. That brings us back to needing a job offer...a catch 22 that will make things more difficult


----------

